

Intelligence Squared Debate: Do too many kids go to college? - nostromo
http://intelligencesquaredus.org/index.php/past-debates/too-many-kids-go-to-college/

======
MaysonL
The problem isn't that too many kids go to college: it's that not enough kids
get adequate prenatal care, parenting, preschool and primary and secondary
schooling.

In other words, the debate is asking the wrong fucking question.

